# 2012 Nissan Titan equipped with ORCA Designs



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*2012 Nissan Titan:*

Built by Chris Pate at Mobile Toys Inc in College Station, Tx...

*System:*

*HU:* Sony RSX-GS9

*DSP:* Mosconi 8-12 aerospace

*Amplifiers:* Mosconi zero class A, Mosconi Zero3, Mosconi Zero1

*Speakers:* Focal prototype tweeter, Focal Beryllium 6w2, Illusion c10xl


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! Complete overhaul from when I saw the truck last summer and the install looks beautiful. That's bad ass Chad.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nicely done pal, nicely done ?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I had the opportunity to hear this truck at finals last year (2016). It sounded amazing then prior to what has been recently done. It was one of the more "True to Life" sounding vehicles I demoed. 

Seeing the equipment changes and the first class install that has taken place, my mind is blown. I can only imagine how GREAT this truck is going to sound. If you get the chance to listen to this Titian please do. Chad is an excellent tuner with good ear for audio. I promise it will be an experience you remember.

Chad great looking truck and keep up the good work. Chris Pate knocked that install out the park...


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

#1BigMike said:


> Seeing the equipment changes and the first class install that has taken place, my mind is blown. I can only imagine how GREAT this truck is going to sound. If you get the chance to listen to this Titian please do. Chad is an excellent tuner with good ear for audio. I promise it will be an experience you remember.
> 
> Chad great looking truck and keep up the good work. Chris Pate knocked that install out the park...



+1!!!


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome new install!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The one thing i LOVED about the Titan's previous install was its realism, it is probably one of the most true to life sounding cars I have had the pleasure of hearing, definitely one of the top cars in my area of the country. I cant wait to hear it now!!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> *System:*
> 
> *HU:* Sony RSX-GS9
> 
> ...


Is the 3" speaker location just a carry over from the previous install? Also intrigued about the tweeter, it doesn't look like the Be would fit in there with it's large flange, but I'm only guessing...

Very nice install good sir.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQram said:


> Is the 3" speaker location just a carry over from the previous install? Also intrigued about the tweeter, it doesn't look like the Be would fit in there with it's large flange, but I'm only guessing...
> 
> Very nice install good sir.


Thats the 6 in beryllium midbass and a 2.5 inch Focal prototype tweeter. The beryllium tweeter would easily fit where the 2.5 tweeter is now if I ever decide to change...


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

so mids are in dash? Not doors, I take it?


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Thats the 6 in beryllium midbass and a 2.5 inch Focal prototype tweeter. The beryllium tweeter would easily fit where the 2.5 tweeter is now if I ever decide to change...


Oh wow, that picture is very deceiving. 

Can you take pictures with the grills off, or is it a hush hush type scenario?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQram said:


> Oh wow, that picture is very deceiving.
> 
> Can you take pictures with the grills off, or is it a hush hush type scenario?


Ill try to get some pics when I have more time...



Lorin said:


> so mids are in dash? Not doors, I take it?


The doors houses the subs, the mids and tweets are in the pillars.

Basically, a 6 in 2 way, and subs all up front.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

#1BigMike said:


> I had the opportunity to hear this truck at finals last year (2016). It sounded amazing then prior to what has been recently done. It was one of the more "True to Life" sounding vehicles I demoed.
> 
> Seeing the equipment changes and the first class install that has taken place, my mind is blown. I can only imagine how GREAT this truck is going to sound. If you get the chance to listen to this Titian please do. Chad is an excellent tuner with good ear for audio. I promise it will be an experience you remember.
> 
> Chad great looking truck and keep up the good work. Chris Pate knocked that install out the park...


Thanks for the kinds words spooby!



speakerpimp said:


> +1!!!


Imma give you a call soon bro!



cmusic said:


> Awesome new install!!


Thank you Chuck, you should try to come down to our Aggieland event this year...  

Alot of your old school friends will be there. 



chefhow said:


> The one thing i LOVED about the Titan's previous install was its realism, it is probably one of the most true to life sounding cars I have had the pleasure of hearing, definitely one of the top cars in my area of the country. I cant wait to hear it now!!


Thank you Howard! Ill be seeing you soon!


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> Thank you Chuck, you should try to come down to our Aggieland event this year...
> 
> Alot of your old school friends will be there.


According to google maps its only a straight 16-1/2 hour drive from my home in eastern KY.  In 1998 I drove from my home to Dallas for the IASCA finals. I swore that distance was beyond my limit for driving to a show, but it was finals so I did. Drove straight home in 21 hours only stopping for gas and coffee. Now I am married and my wife put me through hell for just going 3 hours to finals last year. (BTW my wife *HATES HATES HATES* car audio.) 

Anyway back to your truck. Looks like Chris is doing really good work with the CNC machine. And using PVC sheets instead of MDF might get you some bonus install points for creative and unique materials. 

Is the grill material on the dash there for sound absorption and capturing reflections off the windshield? 

What type and size of sub enclosures are in each door?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow that me to change my pants ! It's beautiful !


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

cmusic said:


> According to google maps its only a straight 16-1/2 hour drive from my home in eastern KY.  In 1998 I drove from my home to Dallas for the IASCA finals. I swore that distance was beyond my limit for driving to a show, but it was finals so I did. Drove straight home in 21 hours only stopping for gas and coffee. Now I am married and my wife put me through hell for just going 3 hours to finals last year. (BTW my wife *HATES HATES HATES* car audio.)
> 
> Anyway back to your truck. Looks like Chris is doing really good work with the CNC machine. And using PVC sheets instead of MDF might get you some bonus install points for creative and unique materials.
> 
> ...


Fly in sir! I'd pick ya up.. 

And you are correct, under the grill cloth is Focal Blackhole 5 material to help with minimizing reflections.










The subs are playing IB in the door... They play to 20hz no problem.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

This pleases Fazza Nizzle


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Chad, **** dude, I thought what you had at finals was good, and then you take it up several notches. Mad props to you and Chad.. Guess I'm gonna have to make the trip to Texas this year..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

AccordUno said:


> Chad, **** dude, I thought what you had at finals was good, and then you take it up several notches. Mad props to you and Chad.. Guess I'm gonna have to make the trip to Texas this year..


You should! I can promise good brew and awesome BBQ!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow Chad! Lots of changes since Aggieland last year......amazing choices - in equipment and speaker locations - and Chris did a phenomenal job with the custom work. I'm with everyone else - the truck sounded fantastic in its previous form! I need to hear it in this iteration - I'll be in Houston in February


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn, Chad!!! And here I am hoping to be home long enough for a HU swap...from stock... hahahaha


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Damn, Chad!!! And here I am hoping to be home long enough for a HU swap...from stock... hahahaha


Paul... Stop being a slacker!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Again as a previous owner of a Titan, all I can say is " wow "....


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> You should! I can promise good brew and awesome BBQ!


Throw in a couple of Texas girls with loose morals and I'm sold..  Just Kidding.

Seriously I will probably look at flying if I go..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SouthSyde said:


> Paul... Stop being a slacker!




Hey I can't help that I'm deployed for half of every year!!! I get back soon though and should be able to at least get the HU done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Hey I can't help that I'm deployed for half of every year!!! I get back soon though and should be able to at least get the HU done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deployed... hmph! excuses is all I hear... hehe jk man! Hope to see ya in June!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

SouthSyde said:


> Deployed... hmph! excuses is all I hear... hehe jk man! Hope to see ya in June!




Hahaha
Depending on how the next rotation shakes out I might actually be able to make it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn that is beautiful.


----------



## DirtyPickle (Jul 7, 2016)

+1 from me, incredible work.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Hahaha
> Depending on how the next rotation shakes out I might actually be able to make it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tell them you have more important places to be!!!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Chad, looking incredible sir. It sounded great at Finals, can't wait to hear the new setup!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> ...under the grill cloth is Focal Blackhole 5 material to help with minimizing reflections.



I really got to find a source for that stuff. I've been wondering for a long time if it's safe to use in doors. 

This build = off the chain! Great stuff!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Babs said:


> I really got to find a source for that stuff. I've been wondering for a long time if it's safe to use in doors.
> 
> This build = off the chain! Great stuff!
> 
> ...


It's adhesive backed specifically for use in doors. I've done it on three cars and Bing has done it a TON.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> It's adhesive backed specifically for use in doors. I've done it on three cars and Bing has done it a TON.


Yeah SubterFuse's Audi comes to mind also. I need a small boat load. Looks interesting with what appears to be MLV substrate in there as well.. Often wondered about it's absorption numbers.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Hey I can't help that I'm deployed for half of every year!!! I get back soon though and should be able to at least get the HU done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Send me your car


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jowens500 said:


> Send me your car




It's tempting. I may do that on my next deployment and just leave it there for a few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Babs said:


> Yeah SubterFuse's Audi comes to mind also. I need a small boat load. Looks interesting with what appears to be MLV substrate in there as well.. Often wondered about it's absorption numbers.




I'm not sure what it is, but I'd venture to say some form or metal as it's VERY rigid but will bend and hold a shape. You wouldn't even use a whole box on two doors. I've done 4 doors and still have half a box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful installation!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

AccordUno said:


> Throw in a couple of Texas girls with loose morals and I'm sold..  Just Kidding.
> 
> Seriously I will probably look at flying if I go..


We know you aint kidding... 



Tsmith said:


> Chad, looking incredible sir. It sounded great at Finals, can't wait to hear the new setup!


Thank you Tim!! Really looking forward to hearing your new setup as well, I heard its even better it was before! :surprised:



Babs said:


> I really got to find a source for that stuff. I've been wondering for a long time if it's safe to use in doors.
> 
> This build = off the chain! Great stuff!
> 
> ...


There are black hole 5 tiles that are made for the doors... My doors have less than a box... Space em like 1 inch apart, and diamond shaped so water would roll off of it.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks awesome! See you on the 18th!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW! Thank You Chad for meeting up with me on a school night! 

That was the most satisfying demo I have ever had in a vehicle. The Nissan was other worldly - much more of a phenomenal 2-channel home audio experience. Incredible balance, resolution, staging/imaging, and dynamics. As I said, I have no idea how it renders Spanish Harlem, but your system sang beautifully on my huge list of tracks from many different genres. It totally nailed everything that I played through it. 

Honestly, I was listening critically......trying to discern a weak point.....but the system just kept impressing me......the highly resolved highs that were never harsh, the perfectly intoned mid range vocals - even the low, rich Chris Jones stuff......to the impact and depth of the lows. Incredible percussion and stand up bass. That critical listening stuff ended, and I started to just enjoy the my music. 

For what it's worth.....I believe you had an amazing plan for the entire system - every part of it - and I believe you executed it perfectly to include an AMAZING tune! I don't care how judges score the truck this year - that was about the best vehicle I have heard - it fit perfectly with my preference of how a Reference car should sound....even beyond the sound of a car. Well Done my friend!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that someone has had the pleasure of hearing this, and was willing to share their thoughts.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> WOW! Thank You Chad for meeting up with me on a school night!
> 
> That was the most satisfying demo I have ever had in a vehicle. The Nissan was other worldly - much more of a phenomenal 2-channel home audio experience. Incredible balance, resolution, staging/imaging, and dynamics. As I said, I have no idea how it renders Spanish Harlem, but your system sang beautifully on my huge list of tracks from many different genres. It totally nailed everything that I played through it.
> 
> ...



O my gosh, thank you for such kind words J!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> WOW! Thank You Chad for meeting up with me on a school night!
> 
> That was the most satisfying demo I have ever had in a vehicle. The Nissan was other worldly - much more of a phenomenal 2-channel home audio experience. Incredible balance, resolution, staging/imaging, and dynamics. As I said, I have no idea how it renders Spanish Harlem, but your system sang beautifully on my huge list of tracks from many different genres. It totally nailed everything that I played through it.
> 
> ...



If it's anything like his Acura, I can only imagine how sweet the truck is! Thanks for the info... now I look even more forward to hearing it.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

ErinH said:


> If it's anything like his Acura, I can only imagine how sweet the truck is! Thanks for the info... now I look even more forward to hearing it.


It is better than the Acura.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

This truck is amazing, hats off to the fabricators who built this masterpiece! 
Quick question, how do you like the push button gear selector, pros/cons?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

1FinalInstall said:


> This truck is amazing, hats off to the fabricators who built this masterpiece!
> Quick question, how do you like the push button gear selector, pros/cons?


I LOVE IT! We were able to move the entire gear shift lever and made the console much lower, so its not like we were sitting in two bath tubs in the car. Less reflections for the door drivers.

As far as pros, the convenience is awesome! Don't have any cons unless it breaks on me... *knocks on wood


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome build. Hats off to you and the build team. 
I assume those as shallow mount subs since they are in the doors?


----------



## Bigokie (Jun 13, 2016)

Extremely nice!!! I could only imagine.....

Where can I find someone to tune my 6 to 8(V8)? I bought it about 2 months ago and not completely satisified. Im in Oklahoma and bought it here from Auth Dealer, but they arent to open for me to come back and tune a little more. I dont mind to drive, if a guru thinks it can sound better.

I'd appreciate any help

Thx, Okie


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Where in Oklahoma are you? There is a decent size group of guys in the okc area (I'm in broken arrow) that have tuning experience and can help you along. 

As a side note, there is a show this weekend in Plano TX where some of us will be, including this truck. The organizer (chefhow on this forum) is having a series of shows in the north tx, Oklahoma areas over the summer. It's a good place to get acquainted with the sq folks in the region, even if you have no intentions of competing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SBN bound! Anyone who want a demo just look for me...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> SBN bound! Anyone who want a demo just look for me...




Have a great time - I was in Daytona last week - bad timing on my part....would have loved to hear the Titan again!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice ride, Chad.......

Congratulations on putting together such a great build. Chris's work is just plain fan-factory tastic. 

It's nice to read such great descriptions from Jason and Mike and others. 

Would love to take a listen at the finals this year if you wouldn't mind.


Gerald


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Nice ride, Chad.......
> 
> Congratulations on putting together such a great build. Chris's work is just plain fan-factory tastic.
> 
> ...


Imma demoholic, my door is always open to anyone who wanna listen to it!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

He will battle through Houston traffic to hook up for an out of towner looking for audio bliss! (*cues up dramatic music, vision of Chad in a cape.....tights.....no, wait a minute......)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> He will battle through Houston traffic to hook up for an out of towner looking for audio bliss! (*cues up dramatic music, vision of Chad in a cape.....tights.....no, wait a minute......)












:laugh:


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

^ LOL, thats funny...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> cues up dramatic music, vision of Chad in a cape.....tights.....no, wait a minute......)



you dont need dramatic music for that Jason...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

So Beautiful.... still waiting on my demo..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

No, no, no...He's "BatChad" Well, at least at Finals in '15, he was. lol

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

basher8621 said:


> It is better than the Acura.


I didn't get to hear the Acura, it was being judged when I was near it, and never made it back over to it at Finals in '15.

I DID get to hear the Titan, and it sounded very good. The stage was ridiculously deep. And, as I understand it, that was before Chris worked his magic on it and the HU change. I can't wait to hear it this year at Finals.

Jay


----------

